#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Can artificial intelligence create artworks like human?

## Bhavya

Nowadays, AI is being use in almost every part of our day to day working lives. It is becoming common, from our smartphone to the driver-less vehicles that will soon style public roads. As theres many AI researches going on in artistic arenas, and its on its mode to creating the lives of, designers, marketers, advertising and journalists persons easier. In future robots may create their individual artworks. What you think is it possible for AI to create artwork like human?

----------


## Shana

> Nowadays, AI is being use in almost every part of our day to day working lives. It is becoming common, from our smartphone to the driver-less vehicles that will soon style public roads. As there’s many AI researches going on in artistic arenas, and it’s on its mode to creating the lives of, designers, marketers, advertising and journalists persons easier. In future robots may create their individual artworks. What you think is it possible for AI to create artwork like human?


It is possible! But the real question is, would the AI realize that it's creating a masterpiece or would it be another algorithm instruction in its system?

----------


## Adiza

> It is possible! But the real question is, would the AI realize that it's creating a masterpiece or would it be another algorithm instruction in its system?


AI create artworks based on tools of the algorithm and robotic art. BTW robotic arts extremely helpful to mimic an old damaged art perfectly. Robot arms are too expensive for artwork. But robots will never compete with human realistic creations. Because people still thrilled to watch a grandmaster chess game than AI chess games.

----------


## Bhavya

> It is possible! But the real question is, would the AI realize that it's creating a masterpiece or would it be another algorithm instruction in its system?


As Adiza said, It's just another algorithm and AI won't realize the artwork as the masterpiece it considers it as work done by according to the instruction

----------


## Bhavya

> AI create artworks based on tools of the algorithm and robotic art. BTW robotic arts extremely helpful to mimic an old damaged art perfectly. Robot arms are too expensive for artwork. But robots will never compete with human realistic creations. Because people still thrilled to watch a grandmaster chess game than AI chess games.


Agree with you Adiza, AI creation never compete with human creation. Because in human creation there is emotion and life in it. But in AI creation everything looks like a mechanism

----------

